# My neighbor's chicken



## DeanieWeenie (Apr 1, 2016)

My neighbors have 3 chickens and they keep them in a fenced in area. Well, one chicken is smaller than the others and can fly higher so its always getting out of the fence. I don't like when it does that because my dogs are really vicious with chickens, and I don't want to be responsible for their chicken getting mauled. So I always pick it up and put it back in the fence when I see it out, but now it doesn't like me so it runs from me and I have to chase it. 

Like I was watering my garden and I saw it get out, so I walked up to it to catch it and I ended up chasing it for 5 minutes, and it would constantly turn around and zig zag so I kept falling and slipping on the grass. That chicken really hates me now lol. 

Does anybody know what I could do to make it like me again?


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

Try enticing her with food? Maybe some cracked/whole corn or meal worms to get her to come close to you. Chasing her probably freaked her out more. Do your neighbors know she gets out all the time?


----------



## DeanieWeenie (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah they know, I guess they're going to put some fence over the top so she can't fly out anymore. The other chickens really like me and I feed them leaves from this tree and they really like it, but this one chicken won't even come up to me when I'm feeding them


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

It's good they're going to remedy the situation, Hopefully she doesn't get out again before they put the top on. It sounds like shes pretty scared of you though.


----------

